# Lüftergeschwindigkeit einstellen



## Bau3r94 (14. Dezember 2015)

*Lüftergeschwindigkeit einstellen*

Hey leute, ich hab mal wieder eine Frage.
Ich hab in meinem Gehäuse 3 Lüfter von be quiet über die Sys Fan 1 2 3 etc angeschlossen. Es läuft alles, nur möchte ich die Drehzahl manuell einstellen. Das problem was ich habe ist, dass die Lüfter nur 3 pins haben und somit das programm SpeedFan nicht reagiert. Gpu könnte ich regeln uber das programm. In den bios einstellungen hab ich es auch schon probiert, da ich dort aber nur ein prozentsatz von 0.7 bis 2.5 einetellen kann, bin ich dort zb nur bei der Hälfte der max drehzahl wenn ich 2.5 angebe und die funktion fullspeed ist dann wieder zuviel. Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit?

Das Mainbord ist von Gigabyte


----------



## Adi1 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lüftergeschwindigkeit einstellen*

Das kommt jetzt auch darauf an, welches Board du genau hast


----------



## Bau3r94 (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lüftergeschwindigkeit einstellen*

Der Genaue Name ist Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lüftergeschwindigkeit einstellen*

Mainboard laut Profil: B85M- D3H => 1x CPU-Lüfter 4-Pin, 3x Lüfter 4-Pin
Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H in Mainboards: Intel Sockel 1150 | heise online Preisvergleich

3-PIN Lüfter werden über die Spannung geregelt
4-PIN Lüfter bekommen immer 12V, aber nur einen Teil der Sekunde (PulsWeitenModulation)

Normalerweise laufen die 3-PIN Lüfter darum immer mit den vollen 12V. Es gibt aber einige Mainboards, wie z.B. mein MSI MPower, das versteht automatisch beide Lüfterarten. Bei diesem Board kann ich auch am 4-PIN Anschluss 3-PIN Lüfter steuern. Bei Deinem Board sollten es 4-PIN Lüfter sein. Probier es z.B. mal mit dem CPU-Kühler Lüfter aus, wenn Du den zu Testzwecken an einen der anderen Lüfteranschlüsse steckst, ob Du dann die Drehzahl regeln kannst. 

Damit bleiben vier mehr oder weniger sinnvolle Lösungen:
- neue Lüfter mit 3-PIN Ansteuerung kaufen
- Adapter kaufen und alle Gehäuselüfter mit über die CPU-Temperatur regeln
- Lüftersteuerung kaufen
- neues Mainboard kaufen


----------



## Zocker_Boy (14. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lüftergeschwindigkeit einstellen*

Lass dir zu Weihnachten ne separate Lüftersteuerung für den 5,25" Schacht schenken oder besorg dir eine, welche möglichst alle Arten von Lüftern ansteuern kann, und schließe daran dann alle deine Lüfter an (außer den CPU Lüfter, den würde ich immer direkt am Mobo lassen).
Ist die einfachste Lösung


----------



## Fafafin (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lüftergeschwindigkeit einstellen*

Zitat:
bin ich dort zb nur bei der Hälfte der max. Drehzahl

Bei 3 Pin Lüftern geht es in der Regel nicht weiter nach unten als 40%


----------



## Bau3r94 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lüftergeschwindigkeit einstellen*

Ok ich hab mein Problem gefunden, ich hab die PWM Mods nicht auf Sotfware Controll gestellt. ^^ Trozdem frag ich mich wieso ich ein 3 Pin Lüfter be Quiet Pure Wings 2 auch steuern kann^^

Zudem wollt ich noch fragen, was für ein Luftdurchsatz man mindestens haben sollte.

Habt ihr bei euch eig extra Staubfilter eingebaut=?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lüftergeschwindigkeit einstellen*

Die Stecker deiner Gehäuselüfter haben physisch zwar 4-Pin, dass heißt aber nicht zwingend, dass diese auch vollwertig angebunden sind.
Dein Board scheint mal wieder eins jener zu sein, die solch einen "Fake"  PWM-Stecker besitzen (ist bei Gigabyte auch leider keine Seltenheit).
Der vierte Pin wird erst gar nicht angesprochen (_VCC_), daher dürftest du sämtliche Gehäuselüfter eigentlich nur per Voltage ansteuern können.

Da du aber ja sowieso nur 3-Pin Lüfter hast, dürfte dich das ja gar nicht weiter tangieren 



Bau3r94 schrieb:


> Zudem wollt ich noch fragen, was für ein Luftdurchsatz man mindestens haben sollte.



Am besten exakt 83.275 m³/h, das wäre der Sweetspot 

Ne Spaß beiseite;
so "mathematisch" (was dann auch nur auf irgendwelchen vagen Angaben von den Herstellern selbst aufbaut) lässt sich das nicht ernsthaft besprechen.
Wichtig sind in erster Linie eine ausreichende Anzahl an Lüftern (bei ner Gaming-Maschine sollten es min. drei Stück sein) und deren ausreichende Drehzahlen.
Insbesondere Letztere sind dann aber auch wieder von vielen Variablen abhängig: Gehäuse, Kühlkörper, Raumtemperatur, Auslastung der Hardware,...

Am besten kann man solche Dinge ausloten, indem man sich ein Overlay mit bspw. RivaTuner anpasst, dass dann automatisch über jegliche Spiele gelegt wird.
Dann hast du fürs erste ein wenig Feedback, wie deine Hardware unter Last mit den von dir angepeilten Drehzahlen läuft.
Alternativ ein paar Durchläufe mit einem Benchmark durchführen und die Werte simultan per GPU-Z, Realtemp et al auslesen.


----------



## Bau3r94 (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lüftergeschwindigkeit einstellen*

Ok, aber ein 4 Pin PWM Lüfter würde trozdem regelbar sein=?^^


----------



## DerKabelbinder (15. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lüftergeschwindigkeit einstellen*

Jein;
Per Voltage ja, per PWM nein.


----------



## Bau3r94 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lüftergeschwindigkeit einstellen*

Deine Antwort mit Jein passt perfekt....
Ich hab mir ein Lüfter von SilverStone, den SST-FHP141 PWM geholt und steh jetzt vor folgendem Problem das der Lüfter zwar lauft, er jedoch nach einer sekunde sich auf seinen Standartwer zurückregelt.
Also wenn ich bei SysFan ohne Auto. auf 50% gehe, dreht er sich definitiv schneller, regelt sich aber wie gesagt nach eienr Sekunde auf 30 wieder zurück. Die 50 stehen jdeoch von mir immer noch da. An der Max grenze liegt es nicht
Also die 3Pin lüfter kann ich alle Regeln doch dieser 4Pim PWM nicht....

Kann ich da irgendwas noch machen?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lüftergeschwindigkeit einstellen*

Verwende doch einfach Lüfter mit 3-Pin


----------



## Bau3r94 (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lüftergeschwindigkeit einstellen*

Jaa den mit 4 Pin hab ich halt schon ^^ Also wisst ihr keine mögliche Lösung?


----------



## DerKabelbinder (18. Dezember 2015)

*AW: Lüftergeschwindigkeit einstellen*

Da hilft ansonsten nur eine separate PWM-Steuerung (z.B. FanMate).
Automatisierte mit Softwaresteuerung sind da etwas teurer...


----------

